# [Solved] Unlocking On Screen Display of Monitor:- OSD Locked



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am getting this OSD Locked Error whenever I try to access the Monitor Settings. I don't know what is the problem with it? Can anyone help me fix it? 

My Monitor name is there in my sig..

Also my screen sometimes(very very rarely looking yellowish... Could there be any problem with it? 

I read in an article:-

"What I could figure is the yellow was actually the monitors inability to produce the colour blue."

And this is true in my case. Please recommend some sugegstions.

Please someone suggest something// Should I submit a complaint or something??


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I have solved the problem myself. The OSD was locked somehow accidentally. And it can be unlocked by:-

*1. Switch off the Monitor.
2. While pressing the Menu key on the OSD, Switch on the Monitor.
3. The OSD is un-locked. It can again be locked by following the above process.
*
_And regarding the yellowish nature of the monitor, the problem persists. My monitor is unable to show some bands of blue colour, which appears as pale yellow (Again I repeat, it occurs very very rarely) . Tested via :-  LCD monitor test images . So, I think I can overlook this problem._


----------

